# Sturmanskie Gagarin



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi,

I found a watch in my tool case that I had almost forgot I owned, a Sturmanskie celebrating Yuri Gagarins 1961 space flight. It needs a clean up and new battery, which maybe why it was in my tool case, but I think it's rather nice. I thought I would share...


----------



## stiver3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks clean. Do you think it's limited based upon the number on the back case?


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

I seem to remember it was a limited run, but couldn't swear to it.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Nice bit of Space Age history, I'd pop a batt in it & wear it! :yes:


----------

